# Price of Beer



## roadfix

Beer is getting expensive so I think I'm going to stop buying beer.


----------



## caseydog

Okay, thanks for the heads up. I'm selling my beer company stocks first thing Monday morning. 

CD


----------



## Rocklobster

Everything is getting expensive, so I think I am going to stop buying everything..:p


----------



## roadfix

The economy will crash if we stopped buying everything.


----------



## Rocklobster

roadfix said:


> The economy will crash if we stopped buying everything.


Well, I'll stop buying some stuff then..but not beer..


----------



## caseydog

Rocklobster said:


> Everything is getting expensive, so I think I am going to stop buying everything..:p



I really like that concept... let me know how it works out. 

CD


----------



## Mad Cook

You beer drinkers would faint if I told you how much a medium glass of French white "house" wine cost in the deli last week. Fortunately, I wasn't paying (look, I'll go out with anyone who'll feed me - I'm just a bit picky about who I stay in with!).


----------



## roadfix

Yeah, but beer and wine are not the same....

I graduated from buying $5 bottles of wine a few years back to spending $10-$15 a bottle currently....    I know, I've still have a long ways to go....


----------



## taxlady

How much do you guys figure is expensive for beer? We buy an imported German beer called Wernesgrüner, that we like a lot. We often get it for Cdn $7.99 for four 500 ml cans


----------



## larry_stewart

I think beer tastes like crap, so the price won't affect me a bit


----------



## caseydog

Mad Cook said:


> You beer drinkers would faint if I told you how much a medium glass of French white "house" wine cost in the deli last week. Fortunately, I wasn't paying (look, I'll go out with anyone who'll feed me - I'm just a bit picky about who I stay in with!).



Ordering a glass of "French white" in many parts of Texas could lead to bodily harm. 

As for beer, one of the last words out of a Texan as he dies is "beer." It goes something like this... "Hold my beer and watch this."

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Whether I'm buying beer or wine for home drinking, I think of how much that glass of brew or wine would cost if we were out. Right then, the price looks like a real bargain!


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Whether I'm buying beer or wine for home drinking, I think of how much that glass of brew or wine would cost if we were out. Right then, the price looks like a real bargain!



Hey, that goes double for a good steak. I can buy a USDA prime ribeye for about fourteen bucks, cook it to perfection, grill some asparagus and make some garlic mashed potatoes -- total cost, less than 20 bucks. 

Same meal at a prime steakhouse, around 100 bucks. Not to mention what you said about wine -- add 20 bucks at the prime steakhouse for that glass of wine. 

CD


----------



## CakePoet

Cheap beer is about. 2.2 Dollar  at the  Alcohol store,  in the pub cheap beer is about  7 dollar. 

My favorite cost  11 dollar for  250 ml....


----------



## CraigC

I find that to be true with "Craft Beer". Most of the major brands that I buy are always having sales. Personally I'm not fond of "Craft Beer". I also can't stand bud, bud light or busch. I really like Abita products, especially Amber, Purple Haze and Andygator.


----------



## tenspeed

caseydog said:


> Hey, that goes double for a good steak. I can buy a USDA prime ribeye for about fourteen bucks, cook it to perfection, grill some asparagus and make some garlic mashed potatoes -- total cost, less than 20 bucks.
> 
> Same meal at a prime steakhouse, around 100 bucks. Not to mention what you said about wine -- add 20 bucks at the prime steakhouse for that glass of wine.
> 
> CD


  Restaurant prices for alcohol is about 4 to 5 times what you can buy it in a store.  Unlike food, there is practically no labor required to prepare and serve alcohol.  I recall reading that the restaurant markup is less on quality beef than on other foods, as the menu price would be too high.  There is a high priced steakhouse in town that has a couple of steak dinners over $50 (who can eat a 20 oz. prime cowboy ribeye at $72?), but most good restaurants here have entrees in the $25 - $40 range.

  It's rare when I make a dinner at home where the ingredients cost more than a McMeal.  Even lobster and steamers is less than $15 per person.


----------



## Rocklobster

larry_stewart said:


> I think beer tastes like crap, so the price won't affect me a bit


Jeez, Larry..First the no meat thing, and now you hate beer? You're really pushing it, bud!!


----------



## Just Cooking

For a guy who has enjoyed beer for most of my life, I don't drink it too often any more.. I like the 7oz bottles now and the only brand available here is Coronas, Coronita Extra.. Bought some this morning @ 6.29 a 6pak..
Will last me a week or two..


Ross


----------



## Roll_Bones

roadfix said:


> Beer is getting expensive so I think I'm going to stop buying beer.



I guess you don't like beer much?



Rocklobster said:


> Well, I'll stop buying some stuff then..but not beer..



Agree.  Even when trying to loose weight, beer stays on the menu.  I take the carbs out with other foods.  I could not imagine not having beer to drink.  I'm having one with my lunch right now. Bud Light in a can.



caseydog said:


> Hey, that goes double for a good steak. I can buy a USDA prime ribeye for about fourteen bucks, cook it to perfection, grill some asparagus and make some garlic mashed potatoes -- total cost, less than 20 bucks.
> Same meal at a prime steakhouse, around 100 bucks. Not to mention what you said about wine -- add 20 bucks at the prime steakhouse for that glass of wine. CD



I use the same thinking about football.  I spend $300 a season to get every game during the regular season.  Going to one game with my wife would be more than double that.
So, I get the NFL Sunday Ticket to watch my team each Sunday.
And yes, I will drink a few beers.

I will drink any kind of beer.  I like light beers in a the Pilsner category.  I do not like the dark heavy beers and craft beers.
I want to drink it, not make a meal out of it.
Some of those darker beers will fill you up so fast, you will not have room for food.

I can get Natural Light for $14.47 a case. 24 12 oz cans.  I prefer can over bottle and have no idea why.
But I always get cans for the home fridge and drink cans at my pool bar.

My wife likes Corona. In the bottle.  I love Dos Equis dark on tap in an ice cold mug at Mexican restaurants.  Seems every Mexican restaurant serves it.
It does not taste heavy and is smooth as silk.


----------



## roadfix

CakePoet said:


> Cheap beer is about. 2.2 Dollar  at the  Alcohol store....





We call our's Liquor Stores here....


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> We call our's Liquor Stores here....


We call it the ABC store because in Virginia, only the state can sell liquor (other than in restaurants) under the Alcoholic Beverage Control system  A leftover from Prohibition days.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> We call it the ABC store because in Virginia, only the state can sell liquor (other than in restaurants) under the Alcoholic Beverage Control system  A leftover from Prohibition days.



Odd isn't it. In Ontario, we bought booze from the LCB store, and beer from the beer depot. I think PA has a similar setup. Here along the river you can buy booze and beer at any grocery store, convenience store, drugstore, and gas station. 

Not much of a beer drinker here no matter the price.


----------



## caseydog

Roll_Bones said:


> I guess you don't like beer much?
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.  Even when trying to loose weight, beer stays on the menu.  I take the carbs out with other foods.  I could not imagine not having beer to drink.  I'm having one with my lunch right now. Bud Light in a can.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the same thinking about football.  I spend $300 a season to get every game during the regular season.  Going to one game with my wife would be more than double that.
> So, I get the NFL Sunday Ticket to watch my team each Sunday.
> And yes, I will drink a few beers.
> 
> I will drink any kind of beer.  I like light beers in a the Pilsner category.  I do not like the dark heavy beers and craft beers.
> I want to drink it, not make a meal out of it.
> Some of those darker beers will fill you up so fast, you will not have room for food.
> 
> I can get Natural Light for $14.47 a case. 24 12 oz cans.  I prefer can over bottle and have no idea why.
> But I always get cans for the home fridge and drink cans at my pool bar.
> 
> My wife likes Corona. In the bottle.  I love Dos Equis dark on tap in an ice cold mug at Mexican restaurants.  Seems every Mexican restaurant serves it.
> It does not taste heavy and is smooth as silk.



Natty light, eh? 

I can't criticize, as these days I mostly drink _Busch_ Non-Alcohol beer. Basically, fizzy water. 

Living in Texas, and working with Mexican immigrants on a regular basis, I no longer drink _Corona_ -- gringo beer. I do like _Dos Equis_ -- and _Tecate_. At Mexican/TexMex restaurants, I order _Pacifico_. _Pacifico_ or _SOL_ is Mexican working-man beers, and they are pretty darned goo, too. 

I'm too old to be a hipster, so I don't drink PBR -- don't think I've ever had one, to be honest. But, I just read that PBR sales are declining, since hipsters now see it as too "mainstream" for them. Whatever. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> We call our's Liquor Stores here....View attachment 31926



I go to LA a lot, and I remember landing at LAX one time years ago, and I'd had a rough day. I walked into a _Ralph's_ for some snacks, and hopefully some cold beer, and was amazed to see liquor on the beer isle. Liquor in a grocery store???!!! But, it was a Sunday, so I asked a _Ralph's_ employee if I could buy a bottle of Jack on a Sunday. He laughed. Obviously, he had never been to Texas, where alcohol laws are written by the _Southern Baptist Convention_. 

Oh, a little tip to anyone who might find themselves in Oklahoma... Beer in most stores and restaurants is limited to 3.2-percent alcohol -- near beer. You have to go to a liquor store to by real beer, and of course, they are required by law to be closed on Sunday. 

And, if you come to Texas, and want to watch a Football game on Sunday at noon, with beer, you better buy the beer on Saturday, before midnight, because you can't buy it before noon on Sunday -- and don't even think about buying liquor after 9PM on Saturday. You gotta' wait until Monday for that. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> We call it the ABC store because in Virginia, only the state can sell liquor (other than in restaurants) under the Alcoholic Beverage Control system  A leftover from Prohibition days.



When I was a kid in Pennsylvania, my dad had to go to "The State Store" to buy alcoholic beverages. I don't know if that is still true today.

CD


----------



## caseydog

CraigC said:


> I find that to be true with "Craft Beer". Most of the major brands that I buy are always having sales. Personally I'm not fond of "Craft Beer". I also can't stand bud, bud light or busch. I really like Abita products, especially Amber, Purple Haze and Andygator.



I like _Abita_, but not _Turbo Dog_. Emeril made that crap famous. Nasty, IMHO.  

_Purple Haze_ is a nice change of pace beer. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Odd isn't it. In Ontario, we bought booze from the LCB store, and beer from the beer depot. I think PA has a similar setup. Here along the river you can buy booze and beer at any grocery store, convenience store, drugstore, and gas station.
> 
> Not much of a beer drinker here no matter the price.


PA is nuts - you have to buy beer and wine by the case from a warehouse-like place, unless you can find a restaurant that will sell you a bottle or a six-pack. I don't know about the liquor there.

We were shocked when we moved here from MI in 1985, where we had liquor stores like the one Roadfix posted, and liquor, beer and wine available in grocery stores. Here, the ABC stores were closed on Sundays and no alcohol sales between midnight Saturday and 6 pm Sunday, or something like that. My mom told me that when she was growing up here in the '50s, you could not buy liquor by the drink - you had to buy a whole bottle. I believe sangria is still illegal because it includes both wine and liquor. The General Assembly is looking at changing that.


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> PA is nuts - you have to buy beer and wine by the case from a warehouse-like place, unless you can find a restaurant that will sell you a bottle or a six-pack. I don't know about the liquor there.
> 
> We were shocked when we moved here from MI in 1985, where we had liquor stores like the one Roadfix posted, and liquor, beer and wine available in grocery stores. Here, the ABC stores were closed on Sundays and no alcohol sales between midnight Saturday and 6 pm Sunday, or something like that. My mom told me that when she was growing up here in the '50s, you could not buy liquor by the drink - you had to buy a whole bottle. I believe sangria is still illegal because it includes both wine and liquor. The General Assembly is looking at changing that.



I remember moving from Port Arthur, on the Texas coast, to North Texas to go to college, back in 1979. In Port Arthur, booze of all kinds was readily available, and they only ID you needed was cash money. I had no problem buying booze at 16. 

So, I get to Denton (UNT), and my new roommate tells me you have to drive 30 miles to find a little, tiny town with 300 people and ten liquor stores. 

There was a night club across the street from the dorm, called the _Mean Green_ (after famous alum Mean Joe). The drinking age was 18, so I was legal, but, you had to buy a "membership" to order alcohol. Only "private clubs" could serve alcohol. It was that way all over North Texas, including Dallas. I ended up with a wallet full of "membership" cards. It was stupid. 

Those idiotic laws are mostly gone, now, but not until well into the 2000's. I still have to drive to one of the neighboring towns to buy liquor by the bottle, but the restaurants are allowed to serve it now. BUT, no "bars." A business can not acquire more than 50-percent of it's sales from alcohol. Thats the law!

Funny thing... Dallas at one time had the most strippers per capita of any major city. Strippers on Saturday night with the boys, Church with the wife and kids on Sunday morning. 

CD


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> Natty light, eh?
> 
> I can't criticize, as these days I mostly drink _Busch_ Non-Alcohol beer. Basically, fizzy water.
> 
> Living in Texas, and working with Mexican immigrants on a regular basis, I no longer drink _Corona_ -- gringo beer. I do like _Dos Equis_ -- and _Tecate_. At Mexican/TexMex restaurants, I order _Pacifico_. _Pacifico_ or _SOL_ is Mexican working-man beers, and they are pretty darned goo, too.
> 
> I'm too old to be a hipster, so I don't drink PBR -- don't think I've ever had one, to be honest. But, I just read that PBR sales are declining, since hipsters now see it as too "mainstream" for them. Whatever.
> CD



What, no Jax?


----------



## Rascal

Kingfisher lager here.

Russ


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> I remember moving from Port Arthur, on the Texas coast, to North Texas to go to college, back in 1979. In Port Arthur, booze of all kinds was readily available, and they only ID you needed was cash money. I had no problem buying booze at 16.
> 
> So, I get to Denton (UNT), and my new roommate tells me you have to drive 30 miles to find a little, tiny town with 300 people and ten liquor stores. [emoji38]
> 
> There was a night club across the street from the dorm, called the _Mean Green_ (after famous alum Mean Joe). The drinking age was 18, so I was legal, but, you had to buy a "membership" to order alcohol. Only "private clubs" could serve alcohol. It was that way all over North Texas, including Dallas. I ended up with a wallet full of "membership" cards. It was stupid.
> 
> Those idiotic laws are mostly gone, now, but not until well into the 2000's. I still have to drive to one of the neighboring towns to buy liquor by the bottle, but the restaurants are allowed to serve it now. BUT, no "bars." A business can not acquire more than 50-percent of it's sales from alcohol. Thats the law!
> 
> Funny thing... Dallas at one time had the most strippers per capita of any major city. Strippers on Saturday night with the boys, Church with the wife and kids on Sunday morning. [emoji38]
> 
> CD


This all sounds very familiar [emoji38] In high school and college in MI, it was well-known which liquor stores wouldn't ask to see ID and in Virginia, restaurants have to have at least 45 percent food sales. No bars here, either. And since the military has such a large presence here, strip clubs were pretty common in certain areas near the bases. And churches are on every other corner in this city


----------



## roadfix

If you want to buy beer at say, 4AM, Japan is the place to be.    Lots of street corners have vending machines that sell beer, among other things...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNLW5vgKNw8


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> What, no Jax?



Oh heavens NO!!! No _Jax_, no _Dixie_. Carbonated pond water. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

We can only buy hard liquor at the provincial SAQ. But, they are open on Sundays until 1700 and they have specials. I even have a points card for free booze. They are the only place to buy some of the stronger beers, but other beer is sold in convenience stores and grocery stores.


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> We can only buy hard liquor at the provincial SAQ. But, they are open on Sundays until 1700 and they have specials. I even have a points card for free booze. They are the only place to buy some of the stronger beers, but other beer is sold in convenience stores and grocery stores.



My grandfather had six brothers, and one sister. Two of the brothers made a whole lot of money during the US Prohibition, importing Canadian Whiskey. It was illegal in Canada, too, for purchase and consumption, as I understand the history, but distilleries lined up on the US Canada border to make whiskey, which got smuggled to the US, and sold by people like my Uncle Tony and Uncle Sam (yes, that was his real name... Sam). 

My grandfather worked for them as a young man, and told me stories about rolling wooden kegs of liquor down the hill into the river when the Feds showed up for a raid. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> My grandfather had six brothers, and one sister. Two of the brothers made a whole lot of money during the US Prohibition, importing Canadian Whiskey. It was illegal in Canada, too, for purchase and consumption, as I understand the history, but distilleries lined up on the US Canada border to make whiskey, which got smuggled to the US, and sold by people like my Uncle Tony and Uncle Sam (yes, that was his real name... Sam).
> 
> My grandfather worked for them as a young man, and told me stories about rolling wooden kegs of liquor down the hill into the river when the Feds showed up for a raid. [emoji38]
> 
> CD


Canada only had national prohibition from 1918, as a war measures act, until a year after WWI ended. There were dry provinces. In Ontario there was a period when consumption of alcohol was banned, but some distilleries had exemptions to produce for export.


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> Canada only had national prohibition from 1918, as a war measures act, until a year after WWI ended. There were dry provinces. In Ontario there was a period when consumption of alcohol was banned, but some distilleries had exemptions to produce for export.



Yeah, that sounds like what I understand to be the history. There was a time where Canada allowed production for export, but not for consumption in Canada. That was when my uncles made their money. They weren't good men, either. They were run out of the family -- not for their business dealings, but for their family dealings. They weren't good brothers. In fact, they were back-stabbing brothers. We don't know what happened to them, and don't care. 

CD


----------



## larry_stewart

Rocklobster said:


> Jeez, Larry..First the no meat thing, and now you hate beer? You're really pushing it, bud!!



Just daring to be different !

I guess hate is a strong word.   Maybe a better choice would be, have no desire to drink it.


----------



## caseydog

larry_stewart said:


> Just daring to be different !
> 
> I guess hate is a strong word.   Maybe a better choice would be, have no desire to drink it.



Please don't tell us you like to listen to Kenny G. 

CD


----------



## Rocklobster

larry_stewart said:


> Just daring to be different !
> 
> I guess hate is a strong word.   Maybe a better choice would be, have no desire to drink it.


Nahh! Go ahead and hate beer..more for me..


----------



## CharlieD

roadfix said:


> Beer is getting expensive so I think I'm going to stop buying beer.


Everything is getting more and more expensive. Can'r stop buying food.


----------



## CraigC

caseydog said:


> I'm too old to be a hipster, so I don't drink PBR -- don't think I've ever had one, to be honest. But, I just read that PBR sales are declining, since hipsters now see it as too "mainstream" for them. Whatever.CD



You probably haven't heard the song with these lyrics, "There's no place that I'd rather be than right here, with my red neck, white socks and blue ribbon beer".


----------



## Rocklobster

If the hipsters wanted to be really cool they would drink my fave brand, Molson Export Ale. Better known as X. Oldest canadian beer still in production. I’ve been drinking it since the 70’s. It’s looked upon as old man’’s beer. I always say it's Real Man’s beer. ��


----------



## Rascal

I've always drunk cool beers like Heineken, years ago when my son was about 18 and living at home, I always kept 2 boxes of Heineken in my office.  Whenever I went to fill the fridge it was gone. I said to my son to,get his own beer. He didn't. Kept using mine,then one day I was at my local and spotted a real,cheap beer. Not popular hence the cheap beer. I bought a couple of slabs of it and put in the office.  My son never touched it,lol. I asked him why he didn't touch it, he laughed and said I'm not being seen drinking that c$&@. Lol. Problem solved.

Russ


----------



## taxlady

Russ, the problem is only solved it you like the cheap beer.


----------



## Rascal

taxlady said:


> Russ, the problem is only solved it you like the cheap beer.



Lol, I know. He's 39 now, I go to his now and drink his Kraft beers

Russ


----------



## JustJoel

I only buy beer as an ingredient, or when I’m eating out and beer is the best accompaniment to the meal (like sushi). I hate spending six or seven bucks on a bottle of chocolate stout when I’m only going to use a quarter cup of it (I don’t really like chocolate stout, but it does make those chocolate blackberry brownies ever so interesting!). I’ll use an American, Japanese, or Mexican lager to make my NOLA BBQ shrimp, but white wine or dry vermouth work equally as well.


----------



## GotGarlic

JustJoel said:


> (I don’t really like chocolate stout, but it does make those chocolate blackberry brownies ever so interesting!)



Try espresso powder instead. It keeps better and adds that interesting flavor to chocolate recipes.


----------



## roadfix

Ok, I bought a six pack today.    Mickey’s were on sale for $5.99, that’s 3 bucks off reg price.   Decent malt liquor.


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> Oh heavens NO!!! No _Jax_, no _Dixie_. Carbonated pond water.
> 
> CD



When I first moved to Aransas Pass, my husband was out shrimping. A woman who ran the Beach Grill located right on the waterfront, asked me if I wanted to work. Sure. It helped pass the time until hubby's boat came in. 

A Mexican asked for a Jax. Only he pronounced the J like a Y. And the fact that I had never heard of it only confused me more. I finally took one of every beer in the cooler out and asked him which one. 

I was that Damn Yankee girl from up north. The guys would come in just to hear me talk with my Boston accent.


----------



## CraigC

caseydog said:


> I like _Abita_, but not *Turbo Dog*. Emeril made that crap famous. Nasty, IMHO.
> 
> _Purple Haze_ is a nice change of pace beer.
> 
> CD



Not much of a fan either. I do however like Dixie's Blackened Voodo Lager. I'm also a big fan of Cave Creek Chile beer.



Rascal said:


> *I've always drunk cool beers like Heineken,* years ago when my son was about 18 and living at home, I always kept 2 boxes of Heineken in my office.  Whenever I went to fill the fridge it was gone. I said to my son to,get his own beer. He didn't. Kept using mine,then one day I was at my local and spotted a real,cheap beer. Not popular hence the cheap beer. I bought a couple of slabs of it and put in the office.  My son never touched it,lol. I asked him why he didn't touch it, he laughed and said I'm not being seen drinking that c$&@. Lol. Problem solved.
> 
> Russ



The best Heineken I've ever had was draft at a hotel bar in Amsterdam. I used to bring back Becks in clear bottles from some of my Caribbean trips. Then they ruined it by brewing Kalik in the Bahamas, yuck. The Becks was a much higher alcohol content than what you could buy here in the states. A first for me was beer vending machines in Europe.


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> We call it the ABC store because in Virginia, only the state can sell liquor (other than in restaurants) under the Alcoholic Beverage Control system  A leftover from Prohibition days.



We have ABC stores, but people own them not the government.  They just have to follow the government rules like everyone else does. They are the only ones that can sell liquor.  Any store (with license) can sell beer now 7 days a week.
We can now buy beer on Sundays, but I'm not sure about liquor?  Also, they could only sell mini bottles in restaurants and bars.  No bottle pour.  Actually that law should be reversed....lol  You were guaranteed a good strong drink back then or made two drinks out of one.  The mini bottle is gone today.

When we moved here they would not allow stores to open on Sunday. (Convenience stores were allowed to open and sell cigarettes but no beer)
Of course people had to still go to work in the textile mills.



caseydog said:


> Natty light, eh?
> I can't criticize, as these days I mostly drink _Busch_ Non-Alcohol beer. Basically, fizzy water.
> Living in Texas, and working with Mexican immigrants on a regular basis, I no longer drink _Corona_ -- gringo beer. I do like _Dos Equis_ -- and _Tecate_. At Mexican/TexMex restaurants, I order _Pacifico_. _Pacifico_ or _SOL_ is Mexican working-man beers, and they are pretty darned goo, too.



Yep I like natty light. But like Bud Light better. Both with alcohol. I took a sip once of non-alcohol beer once and never again. I think it was O'Dooles or something like that.  I have never seen non alcohol Busch?




caseydog said:


> Oh, a little tip to anyone who might find themselves in Oklahoma... Beer in most stores and restaurants is limited to 3.2-percent alcohol -- near beer. You have to go to a liquor store to by real beer, and of course, they are required by law to be closed on Sunday.
> 
> And, if you come to Texas, and want to watch a Football game on Sunday at noon, with beer, you better buy the beer on Saturday, before midnight, because you can't buy it before noon on Sunday -- and don't even think about buying liquor after 9PM on Saturday. You gotta' wait until Monday for that.
> 
> CD



Thanks Casey.  Now I know what "near beer" is.  I can correct some that call Bud, Busch and other cheap beers by that name.
I know for a fact Bud Light is 4.5% and there is one called Icehouse Edge that is 8.0%.  You can only get that in 24oz cans with a paper bag type deal.
Convenience stores. I keep a few in the fridge but rarely drink them unless I have already been drinking. 

When I first moved here, that was the rule on Sundays as well.  It was a silly rule and little by little we have gotten away from the archaic rules and well most of the rulers....lol  The Southern Baptists still rule, but not as much as they did before.
We even have lottery and scratch off tickets. We elected one democrat governor, for one term, that ran on the lottery.
As soon as we got it, they kicked him to the curb. Last one in my lifetime I am certain.


----------



## Scott-180

caseydog said:


> Hey, that goes double for a good steak. I can buy a USDA prime ribeye for about fourteen bucks, cook it to perfection, grill some asparagus and make some garlic mashed potatoes -- total cost, less than 20 bucks.
> 
> Same meal at a prime steakhouse, around 100 bucks. Not to mention what you said about wine -- add 20 bucks at the prime steakhouse for that glass of wine.
> 
> CD



Sounds like my idea of heaven Casey, 

I'll be coming round to your house for dinner next time I'm in the US!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I saw this thread start and didn't really pay it much mind, mostly `cuz DH doesn't drink at all and I only drink Beer on the very rare occasion.
I'm planning on making grilled Hamburgers for supper tonight and 
thought, Hmmm, Burger, Beer and Fries, yeah!
So I popped over to the local supermarket to pick up a few things
along with a six-pak.  I prefer the more premium Beers... my new fave
is a local Beer, Kilt Lifter or TJ's house brand Dark Beer... I got the KL.

OH MY GAWD!!! 

It was *ON SALE* for $9.99USD, regular price was $12.99 !!!
SAY WHAT?! 

I think I'll stick with my Three-Buck-Chuck!!!


----------



## roadfix

This is our current bottle opener (til it gets lost or stolen)...that’s real beer inside...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cute, *roadfix*. You have an emergency bottle in case there are no 12-ouncers to open. 



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...I popped over to the local supermarket to pick up a few things
> along with a six-pak.  I prefer the more premium Beers... my new fave
> is a local Beer, Kilt Lifter or TJ's house brand Dark Beer... I got the KL.
> 
> OH MY GAWD!!!
> 
> It was *ON SALE* for $9.99USD, regular price was $12.99 !!!
> SAY WHAT?!...


So that six-pack is 72 ounces, right? That's pretty much what a 6-pack of something good goes for - $12 or more a six-pack. Kilt Lifter is a craft beer, so $12.99 sounds fair, makes $9.99 a bargain.

We are surrounded by craft breweries by us - almost every town but ours has one.  We have two bottles from the brewery in the next town over, a growler (64 ounces) and a quart. If it's just the two of us, I will use the quart bottle. We haven't stopped there for a while, but the last time a quart was going for $9 and up.

You paid about $1.67 for a bottle of beer. What would that have cost in a Four Peaks brew-pub?  See, I made it look like a bargain just like that! 


* Know to locals as "the packy", it is an adult beverage store that offers beer, wine, and spirits.


----------



## CraigC

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I saw this thread start and didn't really pay it much mind, mostly `cuz DH doesn't drink at all and I only drink Beer on the very rare occasion.
> I'm planning on making grilled Hamburgers for supper tonight and
> thought, Hmmm, Burger, Beer and Fries, yeah!
> So I popped over to the local supermarket to pick up a few things
> along with a six-pak.  I prefer the more premium Beers... my new fave
> is a local Beer, *Kilt Lifter *or TJ's house brand Dark Beer... I got the KL.
> 
> OH MY GAWD!!!
> 
> It was *ON SALE* for $9.99USD, regular price was $12.99 !!!
> SAY WHAT?!
> 
> I think I'll stick with my Three-Buck-Chuck!!!



That wouldn't happen to be Moylan's Kilt Lifter Scotch Ale?


----------



## CraigC

roadfix said:


> This is our current bottle opener (til it gets lost or stolen)...View attachment 32010that’s real beer inside...



Klein Tools actually sells a "beverage Tool".

https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/recreation-entertaining/klein-bottle-opener


----------



## roadfix

CraigC said:


> Klein Tools actually sells a "beverage Tool".
> 
> https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/recreation-entertaining/klein-bottle-opener



Now, that is really cool.   I think I'll get one for my tool box. 
Lot of my common hand and electrical tools are Klein.   I also have a few of their tool pouches, both leather and canvas.


EDIT:   just ordered one on Amazon...was only 7 bucks as an add-on item to qualify for free shipping.  Go Dodgers!


----------



## Andy M.

CraigC said:


> Klein Tools actually sells a "beverage Tool".
> 
> https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/recreation-entertaining/klein-bottle-opener



Proof that it's OK to drink on the job.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Proof that it's OK to drink on the job.


It is in Denmark, at least some jobs. People drank beer in every office I worked in in Denmark.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cute, *roadfix*. You have an emergency bottle in case there are no 12-ouncers to open.
> 
> 
> So that six-pack is 72 ounces, right? That's pretty much what a 6-pack of something good goes for - $12 or more a six-pack. Kilt Lifter is a craft beer, so $12.99 sounds fair, makes $9.99 a bargain.
> 
> We are surrounded by craft breweries by us - almost every town but ours has one.  We have two bottles from the brewery in the next town over, a growler (64 ounces) and a quart. If it's just the two of us, I will use the quart bottle. We haven't stopped there for a while, but the last time a quart was going for $9 and up.
> 
> You paid about $1.67 for a bottle of beer. What would that have cost in a Four Peaks brew-pub?  *See, I made it look like a bargain just like that!*
> 
> 
> * Know to locals as "the packy", it is an adult beverage store that offers beer, wine, and spirits.



True, true CG, but back about 3 years ago, when Mister Landlord introduced me to this adult beverage, it was only $6.99 everyday price.  I guess Four Peaks Brewing Co. has become popular? 
We've got 4 microbreweries here, one I had no idea was there till I did a WWW search.... must try now!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

CraigC said:


> That wouldn't happen to be *Moylan's Kilt Lifter Scotch Ale?*



*Craig*, it's made by Four Peaks and yes, it is a Scottish-style Ale and it's delicious!!! 

https://www.fourpeaks.com/beers/mainstays/kilt-lifter/

I'm not a huge Beer fan, but when I do drink Beer ... oh, wait, that's somebody else's line  ... I do prefer a good-hearty micro or home brew dark Beer or should I say a full bodied drink.
I'm really do not care for Lagers much, but I mean if that's all's ya got, well I'll drink it


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> True, true CG, but back about 3 years ago, when Mister Landlord introduced me to this adult beverage, it was only $6.99 everyday price.  I guess Four Peaks Brewing Co. has become popular?
> We've got 4 microbreweries here, one I had no idea was there till I did a WWW search.... must try now!!


Most of the local microbrews here cost about the same. I think it's more about the cost of materials than about popularity. A lot of goods have gone way up in price over the last couple of years, and with all the new tariffs, more will soon. That's one reason why we bought my new vehicle a few months before we planned to.


----------



## roadfix

Today, Oct 27, 2018 is *American Beer Day*.   
I don't have any American beer in the fridge but I have some Modelo I'll be consuming while watching the ball game this evening!


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> Today, Oct 27, 2018 is *American Beer Day*.
> I don't have any American beer in the fridge but I have some Modelo I'll be consuming while watching the ball game this evening!



Actually, Modelo is American beer. Mexico is part of North America, and I live in what used to be Mexico, before Texans stole it. 

So, raise a glass of Modelo for American Beer Day! 

CD


----------



## roadfix

caseydog said:


> Actually, Modelo is American beer. Mexico is part of North America, and I live in what used to be Mexico, before Texans stole it.
> 
> So, raise a glass of Modelo for American Beer Day!
> 
> CD



Thanks, good info!    Then I'll proudly have a few bottles of Modelo tonight!


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> Thanks, good info!    Then I'll proudly have a few bottles of Modelo tonight!



As you should! 

CD


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> Actually, Modelo is American beer. Mexico is part of North America, and I live in what used to be Mexico, before Texans stole it.
> 
> So, raise a glass of Modelo for American Beer Day!
> 
> CD


Los Angeles is in a part of what used to be Mexico too.


----------



## Roll_Bones

roadfix said:


> Now, that is really cool.   I think I'll get one for my tool box.
> Lot of my common hand and electrical tools are Klein.   I also have a few of their tool pouches, both leather and canvas.
> EDIT:   just ordered one on Amazon...was only 7 bucks as an add-on item to qualify for free shipping.  Go Dodgers!



Are you in the electrical industry?  Klein after all is the top brand used in the trade.  Not that I agree all their tools are the best.
I own more Klein than anything else.



taxlady said:


> It is in Denmark, at least some jobs. People drank beer in every office I worked in in Denmark.



When I was on a job for Michelin, they had two cafeterias. One for the lowly workers like me.  And next door, one for the honchos.  They served wine next door.  The French insisted on wine with all meals I guess.


----------



## roadfix

Roll_Bones said:


> Are you in the electrical industry?  Klein after all is the top brand used in the trade.  Not that I agree all their tools are the best.
> I own more Klein than anything else.



No, I'm just my own private handyman...   
It's just that when it comes to tools that I use often, I like to buy once and cry once.


----------



## tenspeed

The tax on imported aluminum and steel will be having an impact on the price of beer:


https://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-tariffs-beer-price-hike-20180727-story.html


----------



## roadfix

tenspeed said:


> The tax on imported aluminum and steel will be having an impact on the price of beer:



....and the effect of global warming on barley...


----------



## caseydog

Roll_Bones said:


> When I was on a job for Michelin, they had two cafeterias. One for the lowly workers like me.  And next door, one for the honchos.  They served wine next door.  The French insisted on wine with all meals I guess.



My first job out of college was with EDS, which was a big name, back then -- see video below. It is a long, but a good story. I knew several of the people in the story. But, I digress... 

Drinking at lunch was strictly forbidden, but there was only one cafeteria, and Ross Perot (CEO) ate there regularly. He would walk up to a table full of people he had never met, and ask, "Can I join you?" Cool side story, after the first time I met him, anytime I passed him in the building, or got on the elevator with him (true story), he knew my name. Amazing memory for people. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCaZXrU7NJE

CD


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> Today, Oct 27, 2018 is *American Beer Day*.
> I don't have any American beer in the fridge but I have some Modelo I'll be consuming while watching the ball game this evening!



And of course you will be rooting for the Red Sox!


----------



## roadfix

Boston wins WS!!!


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> Boston wins WS!!!



More important news... it is 38-degrees in Fargo!

CD


----------



## roadfix

caseydog said:


> More important news... it is 38-degrees in Fargo!
> 
> 
> 
> CD





Let’s go harvest some sugar beets!


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> Boston wins WS!!!



Of course. What else did you expect?


----------



## roadfix

RS vs Brewers would have been a better match up.


----------



## roadfix

For my tool box.  Good quality, made in the USA.
Not bad for 7 bucks!
I’m getting another for the kitchen....


----------



## Addie

The Manager of the Sox took the trophy to his home town in PR. With all that the island has been through these past couple of years from hurricanes, they need something to cheer about. Glad Boston was able to bring some joy to them!


----------



## Roll_Bones

roadfix said:


> No, I'm just my own private handyman...
> It's just that when it comes to tools that I use often, I like to buy once and cry once.



Not all that long ago an electrician would not be caught dead with any other brand of tools especially screwdrivers, side cutters, diagonals  and other tools Klein marketed to electricians.
Today many of the younger guys are going with Wera and other brands and report better results at similar prices. Once the box stores were able to sell Klein it seemed quality was lost?
Klein screwdrivers wear out in no time if you use them every day. Now the side cutters I have are 30 years old and still cut very well.
Of course some tools like Channelock and Ideal were always accepted in our industry.



roadfix said:


> For my tool box.  Good quality, made in the USA.
> Not bad for 7 bucks!
> I’m getting another for the kitchen....  View attachment 32159



America?  Better double check that. Might be assembled in America, but the materials are all sourced from China and other Asian countries.

I like the bottle opener. I don't have one.


----------



## CraigC

When I bought mine the package said "Beverage Tool" and the end had an image of a bottle cap. I never buy beer in cans, yuck.


----------



## caseydog

_Letherman_ tools was an advertiser years ago, and gave me all kinds of stuff. My favorite is the _SkeleTool_. There is a bottle opener on the handle, where the carabiner clip is.  

CD


----------



## taxlady

When I lived in Denmark, we often wore wooden shoes similar to this. We would put a screw in the arch, something like the one I added to this photo. It meant we had a bottle opener with us most of the time.


----------



## roadfix

caseydog said:


> _Letherman_ tools was an advertiser years ago, and gave me all kinds of stuff. My favorite is the _SkeleTool_. There is a bottle opener on the handle, where the carabiner clip is.
> 
> CD




I love my SkeleTool CX......it's been my EDC for several years now.    My other favorite is the Leatherman Rebar which I recently acquired.

Yeah, all these multi-tools come with some sort of bottle cap lifters, some good, some not so good.


----------



## roadfix

Roll_Bones said:


> America?  Better double check that. Might be assembled in America, but the materials are all sourced from China and other Asian countries.
> 
> I like the bottle opener. I don't have one.



Well, it actually says 'made in the USA' , at least on the handle part.    
Not America, as 'America' can mean anywhere made in North, Central, or South America.


----------



## AgricultureCooking

Think that beer is cheap in the US, here in Norway is expensive.


----------



## dragnlaw

Yes, I had heard that the price of a pint in Norway seems to be every Norwegian’s favorite fun fact!


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bud Light $19.99 a 24 case.


----------



## Andy M.

Roll_Bones said:


> Bud Light $19.99 a 24 case.



Yeah, but it's Bud Light.


----------



## dragnlaw

My sons' a bit of a beer snob.  
He's been known to pay $25-30 for a 12 pack. 

But he says there are more expensive ones.


----------



## Andy M.

I've been drinking beer for a lot of years. Started out with Bud, tried others until I found a fairly new beer that I really liked. I've been drinking that beer ever since and see no need to change. I pay about $13-$15 for a 12-pack.


----------



## CraigC

Since I quit drinking cold turkey in 2020, prices have no meaning any more. We still buy beer and wine to cook with and Karen still drinks wine and amaretto.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

CraigC said:


> Since I quit drinking cold turkey in 2020, prices have no meaning any more. We still buy beer and wine to cook with and Karen still drinks wine and amaretto.



I like your tag line -"Emeralds are real gems".  They are one of the 4 precious stones, which include diamonds, rubies, sapphires, and emeralds.  Unlike the other three though, if an emeralds is free of inclusions, it's a man made stone, which isn't worth as much.  Emeralds are relatively soft, and when found naturally in the ground, will always have flaws.

What has that to do with the price of beer; nothing.  It is interesting though, at least to me.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw

Speaking of which, do you still have them *Craig*?  If yes, how old are they now?

*Chief*, I think you will find that Craig's "gems" are by nature found winding around up in trees, rather than by digging for them in the ground!


----------



## Roll_Bones

Andy M. said:


> Yeah, but it's Bud Light.



When you drink as much beer as I do, heavy craft beers are not advised.
Like I always tell the beer snobs.
"I don't want to eat my beer, I want to drink it".
Heavy dark beer does have its place and I will order it out.  But I never bring it home from the store.  The only other beer besides Bud Light is Corona.
I also like Miller High Life (in the clear bottle) And have been known to buy Natural Lite as well.  I like lagers and lighter beer.  I buy many times on price alone.
My wife likes Corona and I like my wife when she drinks Corona....lol So I buy that for her.


----------



## Marlingardener

Here in Texas we are blessed with many Mexican beers. We like Negro Modelo, Corona, and Dos Equis. We buy them all. 

We don't drink much beer, but after a morning in the garden or mowing, my husband enjoys a "cold one." Sometimes a simple dinner calls for a beer rather than wine.
"Yeah, but it's Bud Light." Right Andy. My husband fondly refers to Bid Light as "horse piss."


----------



## Andy M.

Marlingardener said:


> Here in Texas we are blessed with many Mexican beers. We like Negro Modelo, Corona, and Dos Equis. We buy them all.
> 
> We don't drink much beer, but after a morning in the garden or mowing, my husband enjoys a "cold one." Sometimes a simple dinner calls for a beer rather than wine.
> "Yeah, but it's Bud Light." Right Andy. My husband fondly refers to Bid Light as "horse piss."




I have certain meals that call for beer. Burgers, Chinese food, pizza, to name a few. I have enjoyed a Dos Equis or two. Not a fan of Corona. I don't put lime in my beer.


----------



## CraigC

dragnlaw said:


> Speaking of which, do you still have them *Craig*?  If yes, how old are they now?
> 
> *Chief*, I think you will find that Craig's "gems" are by nature found winding around up in trees, rather than by digging for them in the ground!



2009 killed the market. I still have one female Guyanan Shield ETB. Got her in 2004.


----------

